# Can I overcure a ham ?



## ioulord247 (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, I am curing a black forrest style ham and due to circumstances it will cure about twice the recommended time.I have been curing my hams 1 day per 2 lbs , or 6 days for this weight of ham ( 11 lbs ), but will end up being cured for 12 days. I did notice on my last ham with this cure recipe that I cured it for 2 extra days and there was a nickel size spot in the ham that wasn't cured like the rest. I thought it best to ask the advice of you experts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  .... better safe than sorry ! Thanks


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Sep 5, 2014)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't cure by weight. You need to cure more by the thickness of the meat. The cure has a penetration rate per day (1/4in?) and it needs to proper amount of time based on the thickness. You could cure a 3 lb loin and a 6 lb loin in the same time if they were both 3 inches in diameter. The only thing that would change is your volumes of ingredients. This would explain why you had a nickle size uncured portion of your last ham. There's a How-to on here for Pop's wet cure that's a great tool for getting it right every time. I'll try and find it.

Edit: Here's the link http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/making-bacon

Just realized I didn't answer your question. Yes you can. I'd imagine something over cured would be very salty. But again, you may not be over curing depending on the thickness of the piece.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 5, 2014)

I've never done a wet cure of ham or bacon BUT I recall reading a post about 'you can't overcure but you can definitely undercure'. So, probably much like a pickle....once fully pickled through it is what it is...fully pickled and won't pickle anymore. But, I agree, better safe than sorry so if info is lacking here from posters PM someone like Pops for a definitive answer......Willie


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2014)

Folks that dry age/cure, leave the meat hanging for years....  So no, you can't over cure, like Willie noted.....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2014)

ioulord247 said:


> Well, I am curing a black forrest style ham and due to circumstances it will cure about twice the recommended time.I have been curing my hams 1 day per 2 lbs , or 6 days for this weight of ham ( 11 lbs ), but will end up being cured for 12 days. I did notice on my last ham with this cure recipe that I cured it for 2 extra days and there was a nickel size spot in the ham that wasn't cured like the rest. I thought it best to ask the advice of you experts :icon_smile:  .... better safe than sorry ! Thanks



Also, what recipe are you using that recommends 1 day per 2#'s......  Internet or book recipes are known to have glaring errors...


----------



## ioulord247 (Sep 5, 2014)

This is the cure I am using, I really like it better than a regular cure.

- 1 gallon water 
- 1 1/2 cups kosher salt 
- 1 1/2 packed cups dark brown sugar 
- 1 cup molasses 
- 4 tbsp cure #1 
- 1/2 cup   pickling spice 
- 2 slightly crushed cloves garlic

- ! 12 oz can of stout or extra stout beer

I found it online  I know a real black forest ham is dry cured but this is a close counterfeit recipe :). I sure wish I could get Juniper berries here in the Philippines though, that is the only thing lacking from the original recipe , but I am happy with this recipe and like the flavor it gives.I am using avocado wood to smoke it .


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2014)

The amount of cure #1, you are using, is good for 60#'s of meat/liquid....   On line recipes can be dangerous.....


----------

